# Securing a rear naked choke



## Andrew Green (Sep 21, 2006)

http://www.mmalibrary.com/tech_display.asp?id=238

enjoy


----------



## Kenpojujitsu3 (Sep 22, 2006)

Very......different.


----------



## crushing (Sep 22, 2006)

One of things that smells about this move is that the chokers "free finger" ends up very close to his own face.

The look on uke's face in picture 5 is hillarious.  He is almost smiling.  Maybe it's because after the initial shock he realized that both hands weren't controlling the neck of the gi?


----------



## Kreth (Sep 22, 2006)

BWHAHAHAHA! :roflmao:


----------



## wee_blondie (Sep 22, 2006)

Only just started doing CSW, and being smaller than the boys means I have trouble putting a lot of stuff into play.....I'm DEFINATELY gonna remember that one!!!

:boing2: :lool:


----------

